# What is the rolling on back and wiggling about?



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

Tucker does this sometimes, but only in the rooms that are carpeted. He doesn't do it on the tile or wood. His tail is always going about a hundred miles an hour when he's done.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Jasmine is the only one who does it with glee and makes all the growly, moany (is that a word) noises to accompany the wiggling. Jasper only gets on his back when I walk up to him, or if he's in the backyard and being a bit sassy. Danny never rolls completely on his back, but he does the "snake" along the bottom part of the couch.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

He is doing retro dance from the 70's called the worm. : My guys do the same thing and moan and groan.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

That's the "Golden Roll" !!!!. I love it when I get a big overweight rescue and then get their weight down enough to do the GR. One of the best parts of rescue!! I don't know if other dogs do it??? This is foster girl Carrie performing the move!!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Both of my dogs do this, usually in grass, but Mila will wiggle like that on the bed, usually in the morning, and then wait for a tummy scratch.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

we call it the "happy roll" and have a song for it. Pure happy rolling around.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie does this in the park, in the yard, at the dog park. It's always very joyful and he makes funny noises while he does it.He always starts by putting his head down and rubbing his ear into the ground and then it turns into a full body thing. I always figured it was a back scratch kind of thing.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

we call it "Faith riding her invisible bicycle" or her "happy dance" 

i love it when she does it, and was so happy when i finally got a video of it!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

Tysen as well as Riley the westie do it...quite often too


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Quinn does it and manages to wiggle so much he turns circles on his back and he always has a goofy grin on his face when he's finished


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Willow always does this in grass. She loves it when the grass has been cut in the fields and there are big piles of it around.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

When Tuff dog does it he makes it look like so much fun I want to join him. Some times there may be a pile of some kind of poop under him though:uhoh:


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Brady is the first dog I have had that does this, so it might be a golden thing. He mostly does when we are not paying attention to him, like when we are playing with the cat. It is almost like, "Hey look at me!"


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

Jersey enjoys a good wiggle often he and his mother (Lucy, not me...) especially enjly it with a good toy under them. Antlers, bones, and tennis balls apparently work best!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## beauindie (Aug 20, 2009)

Indie likes to get the biggest stone he can find (he is stone obssesed) and roll on that ,it looks so painfull but he seems to really love it .he manages to look happy and proud all at once.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins, my goldens all do it - some with the moaning and groaning activity and others more quietly. I have one hallway with tiling halfway up since this is a favorite rolling place while pushing off with their feet (I really got tired of repairing the wall LOL)

They will also do it outside in the grass, in the woods or after swimming. The various matting in th training clubs around here are also apparently 'just right'.

I love watching it and actually have never really noticed other breeds doing it. My Faelan (and previously Rowdy) usually does the head dive thing on the way down to rolling and it just always look like so much fun.


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Jersey enjoys a good wiggle often he and his mother (Lucy, not me...) especially enjly it with a good toy under them. Antlers, bones, and tennis balls apparently work best!
> 
> Julie and Jersey


 
*That's mostly when Lucy does it, when she has a new/favorite*
*toy or bone. It's like she's putting her scent on it or something.*
*The other time is after bathtime of course!*


----------



## Kelbys'Dad (Jan 19, 2009)

Another big fan of the Golden roll.......


----------



## ragtym (Feb 3, 2008)

Ashleigh used to do the "Sock! Drop and Roll!" dance whenever she got ahold of a dirty sock or two...or three...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I think it's a way of scratching the back, but since it exposes the belly, it usually only happens with a dog is happy, relaxed, and feeling safe. It does seem to come out when pups are particularly excited, wet, or satisfied.

Gus used to do it after the first dozen or so fetches. We called it "the joy of tennis ball."


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

Jersey's Mom said:


> Jersey enjoys a good wiggle often he and his mother (Lucy, not me...) especially enjly it with a good toy under them. Antlers, bones, and tennis balls apparently work best!


Yes! It usually happen when they were playing with a toy on their backs and dropped it. I keep saying I need to get it on video....


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

cubbysan said:


> Brady is the first dog I have had that does this, so it might be a golden thing. He mostly does when we are not paying attention to him, like when we are playing with the cat. It is almost like, "Hey look at me!"


LOL, this is usually Sienna. I actually tried to get it on video yesterday, but only got the end, with her upside down, looking at me, like... whaaaa? :

For us it is mostly in the office when I am on the computer and she thinks I should be paying attention to her. I liken it to her trying to be all cute and "look at me!" She digs at the carpet lying on her side, propelling herself this way and that, against her bed making all these growly moany noises. I can't resist it and she knows it. It's adorable.


----------



## seethroughhero (Jun 24, 2009)

Chloe is only 4 months old and she does it often, usually when she's sitting on the ground next to me, and then she gets a nice big belly rub.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia does it to on the carpet or especially in the grass. She also moans and groans and grunts all the while.


----------



## grrrick (Sep 10, 2009)

Ours did it in the grass all the time. I wonder if it's a scent marking thing. Caught her doing it on dead birds more than once. She also loved doing it in the snow. She did seem to enjoy it and it was always followed by a full body shake.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

The golden roll...how can you not smile when you think about it. Sammie my last golden loved the roll and she wasn't to picky about where to do it, on the grass on top of a tennis ball, along side one of her buddies doing the same thing, in the sand or mud after a dip in the lake and of course the snow. In her final weeks she was able to give me one last roll and it almost brought tears to my eyes knowing I wasn't going to see any more.

Now Woody, almost two yrs old, is just getting the hang of it and one of his favorites is a nice fresh cow patty when I'm out fishing. Of course just after I've mowed the lawn he always gives it a test roll just to make sure I have ruined anything.

I think a lot of dogs do this it's just that the golden has a way of making it look extra special - you just can't help but smile.

Pete


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Timber does it all the time and it doesn't matter what he is doing it on 
When we are out walking, I can tell the precise moment that he has decided to roll.
He gets this look in his eye like he's thinking "Man, that is the perfect spot to roll on!" and then down he goes!!!
I love it!!! I could stand and watch him do it forever, he gets so much enjoyment in it.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

HAHA! My son just asked the same question the other day - I told him because it makes him happy!
(personally I think he really enjoys coating the carpet with his hair.:doh: - I caught him trying it on the couch today - guess the floor was coated enough.)

The best one was my Jake - too old and frail to properly fetch a ball so he would walk after it and promptly plop himself down and roll on it. I called it his exercise ball.:


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Brooks only does it on walks, and picks the same spots to do it!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy does this on grass and fish  And sometimes with the fish, she's on gravel :


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sierra's morning ritual...get me up, wait for me to get out of the bathroom. 
Follow me out to the living room, for hugs and kisses.
Then a stop, drop and roll and kick, kick, kick those feet, wiggle, wiggle, wiggle, then jump up a full shake of the body and tail.
"Ok, Karen, I ready, let's go for our walk"
She makes it look so fun and looks like it really feels good to stretch.
What a great routine.
Karen


----------



## oktay (Feb 14, 2009)

Puf has been doing this from when he was little. Sometimes he even sleeps that way. He also does it when he visits me in bed in the morning and I pet his chest.

He does the rougher and growlier version on the grass which I've actually witnessed him learn from another golden.

He also rolls on not-so-valuable food items like tomatoes he steals from my mom's garden before he eats them. (I think he killed a cat!!! - No mom i can see tomato seeds in there.)


----------



## russ&jo(UK) (Jan 28, 2009)

Shanks was over the park a few weeks back and he rolled in a huge pile of wet grass trimmings and it turned him bright green.. he looked so pleased with himself I wish I had my camera with me...


----------



## docinbird (Apr 27, 2009)

I have seen other larger breed dogs do it, also. I began to wonder about its purpose after my wife was describing a session with her chiropractor. 

Jackson does seem just so pleased, following a good groan and moan roll 'n' wiggle in the grass and the following giant shake.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Fun thread! Thanks for starting it. I love seeing the great photos!

I've always thought it was part theraputic, part grooming, part being doggy, and part just feels darn good.

Penny does it on the grass. She wriggles and rolls from side to side throwing up bits of grass thatch when she digs in her toes and if she's on a hill, she will propel herself DOWN the hill.

I love the moment at the end: she's done rolling and wriggling. She lays quietly on her side for a moment as if savoring the wonderful feeling. AFTER that she jumps up and is ready to go on with her day.

It may also be a way to rub shedding hair off their back. Penny will do it in the sand when she comes out of the lake. Also on toys. Seems to be just pure joy and doesn't require any human intervention.

She rolls in snow the most, just loves it. Even a heavy frost will do!


----------



## Jim and Hank (Jun 29, 2011)

Well with the monthly photo thing focusssed on the golden roll went looking for the reason why - still looking. Any dog behaviour specialists want to chime in with their ten cents worth. All my goldens have done it - some more than others but they always seemed pretty ****** happy when doing it.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Since both my dogs - my last and current - do it on top of their ball in the park, I assume part of it is putting their scent on the ball (it was definitely that with my last girl - she would roll on a ball the moment she found it) and part of it is getting a good massage (especially for my current girl who plays ball with a Lacrosse ball to discourage chewing on it). It is a harder ball, and probably feels great.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

They sure do look like they are having fun when doing it and as *Hank & Jim in NB* pointed out, it is this months Photo Contest theme! 
In the winter I find Honey's 'snow angels' everywhere in our yard, they always makes me smile.


----------



## Kalhayd (May 4, 2016)

Both our old girl & now our puppy do this. A LOT.


----------



## Parker16 (May 30, 2016)

Here's Parker's golden roll :-D


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

Penny's Mom said:


> Fun thread! Thanks for starting it. I love seeing the great photos!
> 
> 
> 
> I love the moment at the end: she's done rolling and wriggling. She lays quietly on her side for a moment as if savoring the wonderful feeling. AFTER that she jumps up and is ready to go on with her day.


YES! Me too! Bailey does this as well with a great smile on her face - a few back leg kicks and rolls over and is ready for the day!
LOVE our Goldens!
<3<3


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

These are such great stories!
Thanks for sharing - and here I am without posting a pic.. Bailey has a bad case of fleas (Frontline didn't work this year!)
So she hasn't done it that much since I started this thread...


----------



## Allie (Nov 30, 2008)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> The golden roll...how can you not smile when you think about it. Sammie my last golden loved the roll and she wasn't to picky about where to do it, on the grass on top of a tennis ball, along side one of her buddies doing the same thing, in the sand or mud after a dip in the lake and of course the snow. In her final weeks she was able to give me one last roll and it almost brought tears to my eyes knowing I wasn't going to see any more.
> 
> Now Woody, almost two yrs old, is just getting the hang of it and one of his favorites is a nice fresh cow patty when I'm out fishing. Of course just after I've mowed the lawn he always gives it a test roll just to make sure I have ruined anything.
> 
> ...


Aww what a beautiful tribute to your pup! Brought tears to my eyes. Our Golden's are so very special and when people tell me their stories of how their Golden has touched their life - well it's just heartwarming!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

K.C. Would do the golden roll but in addition to the normal golden roll he had a very unique variation. K.C. loved for me to scratch the spot just above the base of his tail. He would start huffing and drop down with his right front shoulder on the ground and he would start moaning really loud and then he would hunch his hips forward over and over like he was dry humping the air. Again he would moan very loudly and with the hunching he would propel himself forward rubbing his ear and right shoulder on the ground while I would massage his rear quarters. He started this as a puppy and the behavior continued into old age. Then he would still do it but couldn't drop his shoulder and do the contortion. Dakota does the golden roll but not like K.C. Did it.


----------



## Jim18655 (Dec 4, 2015)

My old guy likes doing this in the wet grass in the morning. He comes in looking like he had a bath. One of my dogs only did it the snow. He also made "snow angels" by laying on his side and moving his legs like he was running.


----------



## Krissi2197 (Apr 23, 2016)

Cooper doesn't do this (yet) but my 10 year old Shih-Tzu mix has been doing that for as long as I could remember. She sneezes a lot and groans when she does it and she does it every morning after waking up and every night before going to sleep, like clockwork. It's so silly.


----------

